# Quality compact edc-ish scissors anyone?



## [email protected] Messenger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm in the market for some new scissors since the old ones I got from ikea a while back. I would like them to be under 5 inches in length and if possible be foldable (not so important but it would be nice).It'll have to be able to at least cut corrugated cardboard with ease and should be made of stainless steel or titanium or anything corrosion resistant, razor sharp too. Any suggestions? I'm currently looking at fiskars and possibly the kershaw twocan for starters, and I'd like to know what else would fit the bill?


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Quality compact scissors anyone?*

I have a bunch of folding scissors...a few different kinds too, I would be interested in maybe trading? I know your only lookign for suggestions but if your interested send me an email...

[email protected]

I have this kind in different sizes...

http://www.b-hague.co.uk/Knitting%20offers/folding%20scissors.jpg

...and this kind in different colors but mostly plain steel, but I have a blue plastic handled one as well as a black handles version...

http://www.zombierunner.com/store/media/images_new/foot_care_misc/200x/folding_scissors.jpg


----------



## Trashman (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Quality compact scissors anyone?*

If you can deal with 5.25", then you can pick up a pair of Klein electrician's scissors had The Home Depot for around $13. They should cut anything you need them to. Another great choice, is the Clauss 925 (or 925cs) electrician's scissors. They look nearly identical to the Kleins. I use the Clauss scissors regularly and can say that they're super sharp and will cut through all kinds of stuff with ease. I've seen several people on EDCF endorse the Kleins, so I think those are probably very capable scissors, too. I actually have an old pair of the Kleins, but since I got them used, I don't know what they've been through and how they would perform if they were new. They still cut well, but don't compare to my new pair of Clauss 925cs scissors (I've got two). My guess is that a pair off the shelf from Home Depot would equal the Clauss.


----------



## bfg9000 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Quality compact scissors anyone?*

The Clauss 925s have long been my favorite toolbox scissors, and I was amazed to see a _barber_ using them too (someone who uses scissors everyday will probably buy the best they can, so it was unusual to see _electrician's_ scissors). They are slightly serrated, so apparently loose ends like wire strands or hair don't get pushed away when cutting.


----------



## Lincoln (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Quality compact scissors anyone?*

The Klien 2100-7's have a nickle plated finish. The Clauss 925c's have a crome over nickel finish (which I think is more durable). They are about the same price -


----------



## Trashman (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Quality compact scissors anyone?*



bfg9000 said:


> The Clauss 925s have long been my favorite toolbox scissors, and I was amazed to see a _barber_ using them too (someone who uses scissors everyday will probably buy the best they can, so it was unusual to see _electrician's_ scissors). They are slightly serrated, so apparently loose ends like wire strands or hair don't get pushed away when cutting.




A barber? To cut hair? Now, that is something! 

Also, when bfg9000 says they're slightly serrated, he doesn't mean serrated like we normally see on a knife. They're serrated enough that you can feel the serrations on the flat of the blade with your fingernail, but for all intensive purposes, they're straight bladed scissors. I, actually, didn't know those tiny bumps were serrations. I just saw an eBay listing for the 3 pairs of the Clauss 925 scissors and the seller said they were serrated, but I thought she/he had made a mistake in the description; I guess not. Do all scissors have this? The four pair I have in my room all have them. I think the Fiskars in the kitchen have them, too. I've always wondered why they were made that way.


----------



## mspeterson (Dec 4, 2006)

these are very nice, but pricy.....

http://www.garrettwade.com/shopping...MainCat=12383&iSubCat=12403&iProductID=106501


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 4, 2006)

i really like these as medical scissors www.bigshears.com but they are a little pricey


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 4, 2006)

seriosuly if your interested in what I have I can trade for something small I have a bunch of them!


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, but I would like to also add that I will be probably picking these up at a storefront (not mail order/ that kinda stuff)...The Klein and Clauss ones look ok, but I did a bit of sleuthing myself, and stumbled across some Olfa scissors, any thoughts on those?


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 4, 2006)

Can I assume your not interested in what I have? I have about 10 of each style that I posted above...If your not interested thats ok just let me know, Thanks! If you are interested I am sure we can work out a trade...I can trade for a cheap light or something...


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Dec 5, 2006)

cutlerylover said:


> Can I assume your not interested in what I have? I have about 10 of each style that I posted above...If your not interested thats ok just let me know, Thanks! If you are interested I am sure we can work out a trade...I can trade for a cheap light or something...


 
Sorry man, I forgot to comment on your post  (how absent minded:thumbsdow )...I appreciate the offer but I'm afraid that those scissors are not quite what I'm looking for.


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 5, 2006)

Thats ok, thanks for letting me know...


----------



## coontai (Dec 5, 2006)

benchmade_boy said:


> i really like these as medical scissors www.bigshears.com but they are a little pricey


 
You took the words out of my mouth. I was gonna put a link for them, but you already did. These shears are no joke. If you want an absolute beast you found it hear. I also think they are expensive esp the sheath, but us flasholics are quality freaks so you should be impressed to say the least.


----------



## Trashman (Dec 5, 2006)

mspeterson said:


> these are very nice, but pricy.....
> 
> http://www.garrettwade.com/shopping...MainCat=12383&iSubCat=12403&iProductID=106501



Those looks like ones made under the A.J. Russell and Dovo brand names. 

Dovo -- http://www.heimerdingercutlery.com/catalog/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=22&CFID=7654858&CFTOKEN=21227833

I can't find A.J. Russell's website, but they look the same as the Dovos.


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 5, 2006)

Trashman said:


> I can't find A.J. Russell's website, but they look the same as the Dovos.


 
Its A.G. Russell...Here are the links to all the scissors he has on his site right now...

http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_maker/a_through_d/a_g_russell_knives/tools/traditional_japanese_scissors.html

http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_maker/a_through_d/a_g_russell_knives/kitchen_knives/combination_chefs_knife_and_scissors.html

http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_maker/e_through_k/kershaw/kershaw_twocan_red.html


----------



## Trashman (Dec 5, 2006)

cutlerylover said:


> Its A.G. Russell...Here are the links to all the scissors he has on his site right now...
> 
> http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_maker/a_through_d/a_g_russell_knives/tools/traditional_japanese_scissors.html
> 
> ...




Lol. No wonder I couldn't find it!


----------



## ryball (Dec 16, 2006)

For a small pair, nothing beats my little Fiskars datacomm scissors. Sharp AND tough.







I also have a pair of EMT style shears that I got from Walmart with a serrated blade that cuts through just about anything.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Dec 16, 2006)

ryball said:


> For a small pair, nothing beats my little Fiskars datacomm scissors. Sharp AND tough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry if this is a dumb question but what are emt shears?


----------



## Trashman (Dec 16, 2006)

[email protected] Messenger said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but what are emt shears?




You might know them as trauma shears.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Dec 16, 2006)

Trashman said:


> You might know them as trauma shears.


 
Oh those ones  ...Those are the ones that supposedly can cut through pennies right? I wonder if that's even possible...(I "had" a friend that's in the business...)


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 16, 2006)

I have seen a pair at a knife show that did just that, the guy cut a few pennies in ahlf and then cut a clean straight line in newsprint...very impressive, I forgot what kind they were though, I enjoyed the show but didn't want to spend ym money on scissors, lol, I went home that day with a smile and a Microtech Vector manual for $100...


----------



## Coop (Dec 16, 2006)

Take a look at the scissors by Dahle too.


----------



## Trashman (Dec 16, 2006)

cutlerylover said:


> I have seen a pair at a knife show that did just that, the guy cut a few pennies in ahlf and then cut a clean straight line in newsprint...very impressive, I forgot what kind they were though, I enjoyed the show but didn't want to spend ym money on scissors, lol, I went home that day with a smile and a Microtech Vector manual for $100...




Were those trauma shears that you saw cut a penny in half? I wish I knew what kind those were! Cutco always does a demonstration of their super shears by cutting a penny into a coil. I'd like a pair of those, too. They're not really compact ones, though.


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 16, 2006)

Im sorry I forgot which brand it was...If I remember correctly its was the same one that had all those infomercials...Possibly the cutco one...


----------



## Coop (Dec 16, 2006)

http://www.drinstruments.com/xq/ASP/pid.71/cat.19/qx/product.htm

penny cutting emt scissors in 2 sizes. On sale too $4.56 for the large model and $3.56 for the small one...


----------

